# World Cup



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bets on when England go out? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Football? What a load of nonsense! [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Grown men, can't beat their opponent fair and square, fall on the floor feigning injury to.
a. Get the opponent sent off, or
b. Get a free kick
All this in front of, 
a. Their manager, and
b. Thousands of fans
If I was to throw my self on the floor in front of my manager to get another driver into bother, or get the afternoon off work, I would be laughed out of employment, not paid ludicrous amounts and looked up to by easily influenced youngsters. 
Sorry, rant over. Football? I ask you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Bets on when England go out? Lol J Xx


Hi, The sooner the better. 5 hrs time ??
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think my sock drawer needs tidying :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

We are going to get to the semi finals


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I think we're doing a sterling job so far....
Wait, the object of our campaign is to show the world how utterly incompetent we are at this level, right?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Watch overpaid prima donnas or big trucks? http://www.britishtruckracing.co.uk/Calendar.aspx

Such a difficult decision. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'll be watching BBC2 1980s Top of the Pops + TTF.  8) 
Hoggy


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Can't get the link to work. 
Could it be a nobble at truckers? 
Pfft. :roll:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I'll be watching BBC2 1980s Top of the Pops + TTF.  8)
> Hoggy


My old girl's on with this now.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Otley said:


> Can't get the link to work.
> Could it be a nobble at truckers?
> Pfft. :roll:


No nobble. Just much more entertaining.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Otley said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'll be watching BBC2 1980s Top of the Pops + TTF.  8)
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Watched some nonce playing for spain yesterday. He was lightly toutched on the left thigh, a 5 year old could tackle harder.

He falls on the ground, writhing in agony, you would think he just got stabbed in the leg....... then I see it.

The bawbag is clutching the wrong limb..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Watched some nonce playing for spain yesterday. He was lightly toutched on the left thigh, a 5 year old could tackle harder.
> 
> He falls on the ground, writhing in agony, you would think he just got stabbed in the leg....... then I see it.
> 
> ...





Skeee said:


> Watch overpaid halfwit prima donnas or big trucks? http://www.britishtruckracing.co.uk/Calendar.aspx
> 
> Such a difficult decision. :roll:


 Edited.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Otley, Stop deleting your posts about 99 red ballons :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get the link to work.
> ...


Entertaining! That's how a few of my co-drivers have described my antics behind the wheel! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Otley, Stop deleting your posts about 99 red ballons :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


TMI perhaps? :wink:

Or was that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neneh_Cherry


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Otley, Stop deleting your posts about 99 red ballons :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.


  Sorry, but it was true.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Otley said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Otley, Stop deleting your posts about 99 red ballons :lol: :wink:
> ...


Hi, Nothing to be sorry about. "Cherry losing"

Strange how I never noticed the miming in those days, still entertaining though.
Hoggy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Goooooooooaaaaaaaallllllllllll

Eng 0 ita 1 :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Thought Annie Lennox had a hip flask in her hand until she started blowing it! 
Come on Jimmy Somerville. Forgot about that one.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Goooooooooaaaaaaaallllllllllll
> 
> Eng 0 ita 1 :lol:


1-1 now :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I really enjoyed that, 1980s Top of the Pops.that is.  
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Brian stop letting the side down. This is the more interesting thread. Right, socks are tidy now. Think I'll knit a dish cloth :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> Brian stop letting the side down. This is the more interesting thread. Right, socks are tidy now. Think I'll knit a dish cloth :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Otley said:


> Thought Annie Lennox had a hip flask in her hand until she started blowing it!
> Come on Jimmy Somerville. Forgot about that one.


Hi, Fergal Sharky, Jimmy Somerville, Yazz, Lisa Stansfield, not forgetting Nana Cherry & lots more really good records...
Luvved it. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Not much love for the beautiful game amongst the TT community......


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

many people arn't that bothered


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Not many TT owners yes.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm watching and shouting at the TV


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you shout at the paint after decorating? :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Do you shout at the paint after decorating? :wink:


During John so it knows who is boss.

I have shouting issues during all sport Ola always replies "why bother they cannot hear you"


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: Someone's posted a video of paint drying on youTube:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Reminds me of Rooney


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I made a bonfire instead.....watchin fire is much more interesting than football!

J
Xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a bit of a clear cut choice though to be fair. I still think watching paint dry is more tricky to decide - unless it's a particularly bright colour of course :wink:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

:lol: Love it. :lol:


----------

